# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > PC/Console >  Lara Croft: Temple of Osiris giới thiệu gameplay ấn tượng

## thienanphuoc01

Đóng vai trò như phần tiếp theo của Guardian of Light, *Lara Croft and the Temple of Osiris* tiếp tục mở rộng lối chơi co-op theo góc nhìn từ trên xuống với sự bổ sung thêm 2 nhân vật, nâng tổng số gamer tham gia trò chơi cùng lúc lên tới 4. Dù vậy, các thành viên này không phải là cùng một nhân vật được dập khuôn y hệt mà đều có những vai trò riêng biệt trong chiến đấu lẫn giải đố.


Tổ đội của người chơi được chia thành 2 nhóm với những kĩ năng khác nhau. Lara Croft và Carter Bell thuộc "class" khảo cổ trang bị đuốc có khả năng chiếu sáng những khu vực tối, đốt cháy một số thứ trên đường đi, sử dụng dây để giúp đồng đội cũng như bản thân vượt qua các vực sâu. Bên cạnh đó, hai vị thần Ai Cập Horus và Isis lại thiên về những kĩ năng siêu nhiên hơn như tạo lá chắn bảo vệ, các bệ đỡ tạm thời giúp đồng đội trèo lên vị trí cao hơn, sử dụng năng lượng kích hoạt công tắc từ xa.


Một điểm đáng chú ý ở *Lara Croft and the Temple of Osiris* đó là bạn có thể chơi một mình hoặc cùng bạn bè với số lượng bất kì (tất nhiên vẫn phải nhỏ hơn 4) mà không hề ảnh hưởng tới trải nghiệm gameplay bởi đội ngũ phát triển đã thiết kế những câu đố trong game thay đổi tùy thuộc vào số lượng gamer tham gia. Càng đông người, trò chơi sẽ tạo ra thêm nhiều chướng ngại vật, kẻ thù hay tăng thêm số lượng công tắc cần thiết để mở một cánh cửa nào đó.


Bên cạnh yếu tố hành động và giải đố, trong quá trình chơi gamer sẽ thu thập được những viên gem mà sau khi mỗi màn chơi kết thúc có thể sử dụng để mở các hòm kho báu chứa vật phẩm như nhẫn, dây chuyền, vũ khí hoặc trang phục. Càng sở hữu nhiều gem thì cơ hội nhận được item "xịn" càng cao, vì thế ngoài phối hợp để hoàn thành nhiệm vụ ra thì trong *Lara Croft and the Temple of Osiris* cũng tồn tại một chút cạnh tranh lẫn nhau giữa các thành viên nhóm.
Tất cả các yếu tố kể trên, các bạn có thể theo dõi chúng được giới thiệu ở đoạn gameplay dưới đây:
Lara Croft and The Temple of Osiris Trailer.


*Lara Croft and the Temple of Osiris* sẽ được phát hành trên 3 hệ máy PS4, Xbox One và PC vào tháng 12 tới.
*>> Lara Croft and the Temple of Osiris ra mắt vào ngày 9/12*

----------

